# Durn gnomies



## Sorin (Jun 15, 2015)

A long time ago my stepdad told me to be careful about leaving my tools outside. Never know what would happen to them. Seems a family of gnomies have moved in!


----------



## TerryCurley (Jan 4, 2015)

Your home has so many interesting spaces. It must be fun visiting.


----------



## Sorin (Jun 15, 2015)

It does stand out from the neighbors. Gators, tikis, frogs, buggerflies, gnomies, and a drunken seabird watching from his crow's nest... Plus, we go skinny dippin! Ooops, wasn't s'pozed to say that, huh?


----------



## FanKi (Apr 23, 2015)

Jajajajajaja that's so creative Sorin! >.<


----------



## Bushcraftonfire (Apr 22, 2015)

Love them ... great job!


----------



## Sorin (Jun 15, 2015)

Found 4 of the little tikes this afternoon, hitched up with ropes to a bottle of my Hienie, burgled from the beer fridge. Dragging it across the grass towards the "house". Jeeze, worse than mice! But I picked up the bottle & deposited it next to their front door. Hope they get hangovers. I noticed construction seems finished so will post pics soon.


----------



## Sorin (Jun 15, 2015)

Fanki, I never thawt of skinnydippin as creative butt whatever...


----------



## Susan Mulno (Apr 13, 2015)

That is cute, AND creative!


----------



## Sorin (Jun 15, 2015)

*Done*

Ok, the lil gnomies seem to be finished & settled in. Drank all the beer & I'm hoping I can keep them from finding my stash of whiskie. Durn boozers.


----------



## Erilia (Jul 23, 2015)

This is so awesome, , I love it !!! Ever try this game called "Gnome Tossing" ? You should ask the gnome if they want to play


----------



## chanda95 (Apr 6, 2011)

LOL! This is such a cool idea. I love this.


----------

